# omega one betta buffet flakes?



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

When I got Leonard at petsmart last friday I also got some "omega one betta buffet flakes" in a red/white/blue small container. On the container it says feed him these 3X a day! I feel like that is too much?

Is it too much/enough to give him 3 of these small flakes in the morning and night?

I don't know what he needs! He always eats whatever I give him. 
(He also has some blood worms for treats  )


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If the flakes are as big as the TetraColor flakes, then just one flake three times a day should do. Crumble it a little so it's easier for him to eat. And don't let him bully you into giving him more.  Bettas are such piggies. I ordered the Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets; generally, pellets are easier to feed but everyone has a personal preference.


----------



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you! When I try to feed him the pellets he cant seem to get it in his mouth or he spits it back out and leaves at the bottom of the tank ...which isn't fun to try and get out. I guess they are too big or he doesn't like them. .. I don't blame him they smell terrible


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

apparently flakes can soak up quite a bit of water and expand so definitely feeding a bit less to be on the safer side is a good idea
you can try crushing up the pellets too, that's what I do with bigger pellets


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

I got the omega one betta pellets and they are perfect! They float and are tiny and fit their mouths perfectly. I love how one of my bettas actually make a crunching chewing noise.

The only bad things are how sometimes the pellets are clumpy and how hard they are to find in retail stores.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Very hard to find in retail stores; I had to order mine off amazon.com but they came today so we will see how my fussy little brats like them.  I also like that the first three ingredients are fish products.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the betta buffet pellets better.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I got those pellets! Blizzard loves them! He gets so excited when he sees the red and blue jar coming toward his bowl


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

pinksnowme said:


> I got those pellets! Blizzard loves them! He gets so excited when he sees the red and blue jar coming toward his bowl


Good to know that I didn't waste my money. I'll be giving them their snack later so I think I'll try the pellets out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw them at Petsmart the other day. They only had the flakes before. Now I won't have to order them off the internet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, even my girls are willing to try and eat these, though they are a bit big for them. I'd say these are a hit with my bettas.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

WE dont get the pellets but my boys and my guppies love the flakes


----------

